# Pearled eye pigeons



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have done pairing both pearled eye racing pigeon? Any information about this? Thanks!!!


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats wrong with breeding a pair of pearled eye birds?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

In my opinion there is nothing right or wrong with pairing two pearle eyed birds. Some will argue that this is not a good idea. This falls into the same category as eye sign, wing theories, vent theories, etc., etc. Some people will swear by it. Once again I ask where is the scientific research to back this up?

I will admit, if you pair two birds with pearl eyes that couldn't find their way home with a flashlight and a map, you probably aren't going to get very good racers out of them. Personally, I don't think this has much to do with fact that they both had pearl eyes. 

It is hard not to come across sarcastic with these types of issues. I wonder if anyone worried about the color of Michael Jordan's parent's eyes?

Dan


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

So breeding a pair of pearl eye is not that good in some peoples theory, but breeding a pair of orange/yellow eye is good.. 

I'm breeding a pair (Red Bar Cock & Blue Bar Hen) with a pearl or silver eye, so their offsprings aren't going to be good then....is that correct???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Homer87 said:


> So breeding a pair of pearl eye is not that good in some peoples theory, but breeding a pair of orange/yellow eye is good..
> 
> I'm breeding a pair (Red Bar Cock & Blue Bar Hen) with a pearl or silver eye, so their offsprings aren't going to be good then....is that correct???


No, that's not correct. I think you are being told that the color of the eyes has little to do with the racing/homing ability of the birds. 

Terry


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Homer87 said:


> So breeding a pair of pearl eye is not that good in some peoples theory, but breeding a pair of orange/yellow eye is good..
> 
> I'm breeding a pair (Red Bar Cock & Blue Bar Hen) with a pearl or silver eye, so their offsprings aren't going to be good then....is that correct???


Race them and find out. They may be great, they may stink, but in my opinion, their ability to compete will have nothing to do with the color of their parent's eyes.

Just my opinion

Dan


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The eye color is very important. I married my wife because I can just look into those beautiful blue eyes and get lost. A cock is not going to breed unless he loves the eyes. Now as far as racing, how are the eyes going to make the pigeon faster? Wings, body built, homing ability,muscle mass; those I understand, but eye color????

Love my wife's eyes,
Tony


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Big debate on this subject world wide. I personally do not pair same colors together. Not to say it is right or wrong. You will have to take advise with a grain (or two) of salt. None of us have figured out this pigeon racing stuff or we would be at the top of the sheet every week on every race. Try it for yourself and keep detailed records, if it works for you continue it. If it doesnt try someone elses method and keep more records. You will eventually see a pattern that will make sense to you. There is no instant success in this sport and it will take several seasons to "perfect" your methods.
Ken


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eye color has nothing to do with anythingggg....
A good pigeon could come home without eyes period. If you breed for eyes specifically, you'll get birds with pretty eyes, not birds that can do well.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Big T said:


> The eye color is very important. I married my wife because I can just look into those beautiful blue eyes and get lost. A cock is not going to breed unless he loves the eyes. Now as far as racing, how are the eyes going to make the pigeon faster? Wings, body built, homing ability,muscle mass; those I understand, but eye color????
> 
> Love my wife's eyes,
> Tony


Tony, you are too funny. 

I loved the color of my wife's beautiful blue eyes also. Then one day after I picked her up from the eye doctor, I could tell that she was upset about something. Seems her eyes needed a new prescription, and they didn't come in blue !! 

Turns out, her natural brown eyes have sort of "grown" on me, and so I like them now also. Never understood how the tint in a woman's eyes, or that of a good pigeon, has any bearing on the heart, the brain, or the soul. 

If my fellow fanciers wish to gaze into the eyes of their birds, in order to determine it's abilities as a racer or as a breeder, that is all well and fine with me. There is also a lady a few miles from my home, that by looking at the palms of my hand, can tell my whole life's future and my former lives. Some people take pigeon eye readers, and palm readers very seriously. I have been just to unmotivated to explore the issue. My eyes just seem to glaze over, when people talk about pigeon eyes, and what they think it means. Like the palm reader, they could be right, but I'm willing to bet it is all a bit of hocus pocus....


----------

